
WhatsApp update will bring ADS to the popular messaging platform in the New Year - NoB4Mouth
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-6542605/Controversial-WhatsApp-update-bring-ADVERTS-popular-messaging-platform-New-Year.html
======
isoprophlex
WhatsApp can go fuck itself the very moment I see one single ad in the app.

I wanted to pay. I wanted to shell out, what was it, 99 cents/year? I'll
gladly pay for others that are less well off, maybe even anonymously through a
"give a random person whatsapp". But that's not possible anymore.

Or alternatively, keep the ads not to estrange non-western countries and
market segments that refuse to pay. But at least let me communicate with
people without seeing ads.

~~~
nikivi
Just use any other messenger that doesn’t require your mobile phone be near to
a desktop client. Like Telegram.

------
asplake
ADS being ADVERTS (as per the original headline), not (as I supposed) a TLA

~~~
ce4
The OP shortened the headline from Adverts to ADS, should have been written
lowercase instead. When you look at the original article's URL it becomes
clear.

------
protocontrol
Ok, time to move to Telegram then.

~~~
the_pwner224
Why not Signal ([https://signal.org](https://signal.org))?

It is e2e encrypted, iirc has the backing of one of the WhatsAoo founders, is
free software, and the nonprofit foundation running the servers has $50
million in the bank.

~~~
miaklesp
If you are a journalist reporting from a repressive county and living in
danger - better use Signal/Tor/PGP. But if you an average human who just wants
to share family photos or discuss work stuff and keep the data in privacy, out
of Google/Facebook, advertisement agencies and court orders - then Telegram is
much more pleasant messenger to use.

Signal is a messenger for sequrity enthusiasts, Telegram is a privacy-
respecting messenger for average user. Quality of Signal apps is not that good
in comparison, Telegram is just much, much better for everyday use. It has
native (not Electron) open-source clients for all popular platforms, tons of
features and stickers (valuable for average people) and conveniently
synchronises between devices. It does not have goal of monetization, but
respects privacy of users and does not cooperate with governments. Has anti-
blocking mechanisms built-in.

Based on past actions of Pavel Durov, founder of Telegram, there are no much
reasons to not trust in integrity if his intentions so far.

~~~
hsbaut76
The first problem with Telegram is that it's not full e2e. Only the private
chat function is end to end encrypted, all group messaging is not.

The second problem with Telegram is that it's not truly open source. Only the
client is open source and I recall (correct me if I am wrong) that the client
code is not even up to date with the deployed apps in production, which seems
strange to me.

The third problem is that Telegram are using their own encryption and
authentication algorithms rather than using academically reviewed techniques.

The forth problem is monetization, after so many years of operation with no
ads or obvious income stream from consumers it makes me question how it's even
operating.

Other than these concerns, telegram for a daily casual messenger is great. The
app is better than whatsapp and is cross platform.

To address my problems/concerns with telegram I recently tried "Wire". Which
seems to operate more transparently and securely, whilst also having excellent
cross platform apps.

~~~
wtmt
The first and only problem with Signal, for me, is that it’s unusable. See my
other comment above. There’s no point touting security benefits if the app and
platform are not meant for the masses and cannot be relied upon. FWIW, I’ve
tried Signal many times in the last few years, but one thing or the other
forces me to abandon it.

I have tried Wire and like it. But it too misses in the chat sync across
devices sometimes (even within a day or two of the message being sent).

~~~
hsbaut76
Yes wire isn't perfect, but I think that if more people used it and more
organisations paid for it, then it would become better over time.

------
continuations
To be expected. Sooner or later Facebook has to make back the $19 billions it
spent on WhatsApp.

------
malux85
[Advertisement] Whatsapp [Get our app] Update [Advertisement] Will bring
[Video Ad] ADS!

How dare they!

